# OS X and TivoWebPlus/TyShow streaming?



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

Does TyShow streaming from TivoWebPlus work with OS X browsers? (Safari, IE, Opera, Mozilla, etc..)

Even after following this step:

Edit "tivoweb.cfg" in your TivoWebPlus directory and make sure the following line is set as follows: TyShowLinks = 1

No links appear in my browser. I also have Windows Media plug-in.


Series 1, Software 3.0-01-1-000

(awkward fast post late for lunch bye!)


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Use TivoTool if you have a Mac running OSX 10.4.x. I had better results with version 0.57, but some users like the just released 0.60. www.tivotool.com

TyShow is a Windows program


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

TivoTool works well, you're right, but I was wondering if it's possible to also view programming with an OS X browser using the TivoWebPlus/Tyserver combination.

TyStudio runs under X11 on Mac OS X, too, btw.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I googled for this to get you the correct answer, I see it was answered on DVR Playgrounds's forum by Gunny and you even responded to it on Aug. 18. I'd link to it but the TCF forum censors the link.

Anyway, more detail here:
http://blog.durdle.com/archives/2005/09/20/streaming-tivo-to-the-videolan-client/


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

and my solution on dvr playground works only on vlc version .8.2
the new version of VLC has streaming from tivo broken.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Ah, that's right. And IIRC, some vstream modules need to be installed inside VLC 0.8.2 to get it to work, too.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yep


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

Let me rephrase - have any of you Mac OS X people, with the appropriate Tivo software version, been able to view streaming 'Now Showing' links via TivoWebPlus inside a Mac browser?

TivoTools works, I know, I've used it. But does this?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no
until someone writes a vlc plugin for camino. firefox, or safari that works on OS X, it won't happen.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Beau_in_Austin said:


> Let me rephrase - have any of you Mac OS X people, with the appropriate Tivo software version, been able to view streaming 'Now Showing' links inside a Mac browser?


Yes.

Do your other tivoweb.cfg variables work?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

fof can you get the stream to show up in a browser window?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> no
> until someone writes a vlc plugin for camino. firefox, or safari that works on OS X, it won't happen.


 

It works for me, Gunny, and your DVR Playground tutorial demonstrated that it works for you, too.

Beau_in_Austin's core problem is that he's not even seeing the "View" link next to show titles under "Now Showing" in TWP. This, despite setting _TyShowLinks = 1_ in tivoweb.cfg.

At least, that's what I'm led to believe from his posts...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> fof can you get the stream to show up in a browser window?


No, the resulting video stream is displayed in VLC. I don't mind that. Prefer it, actually.

But I'm pretty sure Beau_in_Austin is trying to figure out why his "View" LINKS aren't even showing up.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh that's true.
Editing tivoweb.cfg is all that's required to get that working.
If the links aren't there, then perhaps there are two copies of twp on his tivo and he edited the wrong tivoweb.cfg.
And when I click on a show link vlc opens up external to my browser.
Beau, the link shows up on the far right and is simply called view.


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks, you two.

I'll check if I edited the wrong copy of tivoweb.cfg - that's possible.

And you're right, Fofer, in affirming that I'm not seeing the 'View' link appear in my browser, despite having edited the tivoweb.cfg

More digging. And more thanks, again.


----------



## rob_gendreau (Jun 20, 2002)

I can't seem to get *VLC* to view streams.

I've got vserver running, and the "view" links show in TivoWebPlus. When I click on said link, I get a URL like http://ip.addre.ss/asx/4700149.asx. I pasted this in VLC, and nothing happens. I edited the link to tivo://ip.add.ress/4700149, and paste it in VLC in "Open File" and get a message "no suitable access module."

What am I doing wrong here? Vserver is running (I've been able to stream a couple of selections to TivoTool (although for some reason other of the saved shows won't work).

TIA,
Rob


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

rob_gendreau said:


> I can't seem to get *VLC* to view streams.
> 
> I've got vserver running, and the "view" links show in TivoWebPlus. When I click on said link, I get a URL like http://ip.addre.ss/asx/4700149.asx. I pasted this in VLC, and nothing happens. I edited the link to tivo://ip.add.ress/4700149, and paste it in VLC in "Open File" and get a message "no suitable access module."
> 
> ...


First you need to modify the tivoweb module* ui.itcl.*

Find this line:

```
set delete_td "$delete_td [td [html_link "/asx/$fsid.asx" "View"]]"
```
change it to:

```
set delete_td "$delete_td [td [html_link tivo://192.168.1.106/$fsid "View"]]"
```
(using your TiVo's IP here instead of 192.168.1.106, obviously)

Then, download more internet:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/16066
add protocol "tivo" and tell it to open with VLC.

Also make sure you are using VLC *0.8.2* with the TiVo codec stuff installed.


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

If I understand correctly, then, you can stream to either OS X or Windows via TivoWebPlus, but there's not one setup that will work with both OS'es.

Think I'll leave it 'stock' and use TivoTool.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Why wouldn't VLC work on Windows as well?


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

You're right of course; vlc is multi-platform.


----------



## fearby (Nov 26, 2003)

Is this working with the latest version of VLC?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Nope 
No streaming from tivo on OS X anymore.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Huh? Does it not even work with the _older_ version of VLC (0.8.2 with the TiVo codec stuff installed?)

If not, what broke it? A TiVo update? Leopard?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Leopard from what I hear also there isn't a Universal Binary version from what I read on DDB.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I stand corrected VLC 0.8.2 with the tystream modules installed works perfectly on my Intel Mac running Leopard


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Cool, good to know, I knew I was keeping it around for a reason. 

My primary TiVo is an S3 now though, on which I don't have TiVoWeb...


----------

